# How does my 15% off flyer look?



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am trying to make a easy to the point 15% off flyer to hand out. I was wondering if i could get some input and things i may want to add or remove from it. I suck at doing things like this so any help would be great thanks!!


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hope this one works


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Why are you lowering your price?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I would change the best deal possible to "very competive pricing" and something about a "high level of service"


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

By seeing the 08-09 contract, he can underbid the competition, don't know if I would attempt that, could be a can of worms.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

All he is doing is lowering the perceived value of the service. He may fill his schedule but will he make any money? 

I think I would offer "let us review your 08/09 contracts and see if we can save you money on your 09/10 plowing."


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't think price is the main selling point except for a few truly ignorant people. Everybody likes to save money but most of the time I get someone looking for my services it is because they are un-happy with their currant contractors service, though often they get a reality check when they find that i am substantially more money then their current provider. I get the "we like the way X development looks, we would like you to provide that kind of service to us," then I give them a bid for 50% more then they are paying and they are surprised that better service cost more money. But some make the change. Since I am strictly a zero tolerance supplier, I offer the names of others that do good work but work off a 2/3" trigger to those whom want it and often they change to a supplier that charges more then their old supplier but provides better service.

My point is selling on price only benefits the customer and forces you to lower the quality of your service while making less money.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

All the previous points are very good. Guys like Basher and JDDave have been in this business for years.

I presume you have an existing client base already, and are looking to grow.
Let me ask you this. How would you feel if someone else started handing these out to your current customers? 

The way I see it in this business, you can make allies, or enemies. I prefer allies. If your work is that good, it will speak for itself, and your business will grow the right way. By referrals. I started out on my own about 4 years ago with less than a dozen driveways. When I decided to go fulltime, I told myself I would never try to deliberately take business from someone else. Now I have at least 18 hours of plowing per storm, probably closer to 24 hours. I will be running three trucks this year. Never cutthroat anyone to get a job. I was fortunate to have someone give me their medium sized route, but that took two years of smooth talking.

Keep in mind that I live in a very rural area, and all the plow guys get along and will help each other out if needed. You might be in a urban situation that is different.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I tried the "15% off their current price" brocure several years ago. Didn't work and felt bad about handing it out. People like saving money, but didn't respond. I think it had the image of being needy, or maybe a beginner starting out (even though I had been in business for years). It might work with residentials, but I tried it on commercial.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

QuadPlower;799014 said:


> I tried the "15% off their current price" brocure several years ago. Didn't work and felt bad about handing it out. People like saving money, but didn't respond. I think it had the image of being needy, or maybe a beginner starting out (even though I had been in business for years). It might work with residentials, but I tried it on commercial.


I have also tried the % off fliers and have never had a response from them. I have passed out thousands of fliers to residentials and really only get about a .5% to 1% response.

I did the math last winter and I was spending a minimum of $200 per month passing out fliers. I decided a nice ad in the local marketing book that comes in the mail for $180 per month was a better way to go. I still pass out fliers from time to time just for giggles.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Not to be rude but a flier like that would say to me "Listen up people! I'm willing to lowball your friends and neighbours and drive the value of services down in your area."

An across the board 15% off sounds like opening a can of worms in the area like a previous poster on this thread stated.

JMO No offense intended.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i use to do stuff like this but i always jacked up the price to cover me so lets say i plow a drive in 5 mins and charge $20 i would offer stuff like get your 10th plow free to smaller drives like this no way would i do it to a big account but i had 6 drive ways really close to each other and offered this worked out for me and made the people happy


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2COR517;798996 said:


> All the previous points are very good. Guys like Basher and JDDave have been in this business for years.
> 
> I presume you have an existing client base already, and are looking to grow.
> Let me ask you this. How would you feel if someone else started handing these out to your current customers?
> ...


You have 24hrs of plowing to do after every storm? With 3 trucks? I'd love to hear all about that. Oh, and your not deliberately taking other peoples business. What does that mean?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

damn low baller.......



j/k man...looks fine


----------

